# I got some cool tools today!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At Midwest Supply today (ask KTS about Dan,) Dan got out a lead pick for me and a cape chisel. The cape chisel was on the house, "Merry Christmas," he said. If I get a chance, I will take pics, and post them. I know TM needs a lead pick down there. I have to demo some caulked 4" XH on Weds.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Next time you stop in there tell Jocko I said hello.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm watching. Dont think I dont pay attention:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'm watching. Dont think I dont pay attention:whistling2:


Why do you think I name drop you? You got the mad skills and make the big money which enables you to be online like that. No, seriously, I think you would love XH cast iron and caulking joints. It's a pain in the arse, everything is heavy and you feel your age, but when you step back and look at your finished work, you just feel good about yourself. I know you take pride in yourself and your work, you would really feel like the shiznit up here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Next time you stop in there tell Jocko I said hello.


I did today, when I asked for the cape chisel, I told him I got the tool tip from you.:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Why do you think I name drop you? You got the mad skills and make the big money which enables you to be online like that. No, seriously, I think you would love XH cast iron and caulking joints. It's a pain in the arse, everything is heavy and you feel your age, but when you step back and look at your finished work, you just feel good about yourself. I know you take pride in yourself and your work, you would really feel like the shiznit up here.


I always got a certain amount of satisfaction from looking at a rolled offset on twelve inch hub and spigot pipe that went through a precast wall or floor and knowing that I did the math right the first time to place my holeouts exactly where they needed to be. Craftmanship goes beyond making it look neat, it involves being able to picture what will exist before it does.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My first nuke outage I was scared crapless. I hadn't fit since between my first and second years. I was journeyed out and laid off, one of the BA's called and asked if I wanted to go to Byron. I asked, "are you sure I can hack it?" He gave me the best advice I have ever been given. "Don't open any closed valves, and don't go thru any locked doors." I ended up doing some layout on these sheets of 1" thick steel being used for base plates for some pipe supports. I laid mine out and drilled the holes and our night crew installed it. We got it done in about half the shift, the foreman asked me if I minded relaying out and drilling the day crew's plate because they blew their holes. I fixed their work and we got some bigger fender washers to cover up their blown holes and made it look pretty. I ended up laying out every piece, drilling, and installing. They gave the day crew another job. I know exactly what you mean, KTS.


----------

